# rangefinders



## 50cal (Jan 2, 2010)

I am trying to decide which rangefinder to get. I have the older lieca (bino style) but I want to get one with the ID or ARC. Which one do you think is going to perform the best out of Nikon, Leupold, or Bushnell? Is it worth getting one of these or sticking with what I have? Thanks.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The only one I have used has been for P-dogs. It was a Leica 1200 that a guy brought up one time. For deer sized and close I have never used one, but that Leica was awsome. 8)

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I have about 5 different kinds from the big bushnell 800, the small bushnell 400, the big Leica 800, the Nikon and the small Leica 1200. 

The small Leica 1200 is the BEES KNEES!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I watched that guy put a P-dog at 238 yds. then zapped it with a .17HMR. :shock:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm with elk22hunter on the Leica 1200,


> The small Leica 1200 is the BEES KNEES!


I got mine from Opticsplanet.com for $500. It doesn't have an ARC but for the system I use for longrange shots, I really don't need it.


----------



## Razkul99 (Oct 29, 2009)

I have run some of the older Bushnells, the Leupold RX-I and IIs, my brother's Nikon, and the Swaro. Of them all, I really preferred the Leica 1200 LRF which I am still using because it just won't die! :mrgreen: 

If it did, I wouldn't look past CameralandNY which has the Leica 900 CRF at $429.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I used the Nikon 440 for years, and then bought a Leupold RX-II. The RX-II has far better optical quality than the cheaper Nikons, but I find it a little complicated. 

I typically use the Leupold RX-II when hunting out of a backpack or hunting on a stand. I'll take the 66-page instruction book with me. It gives me something to do and with my short-term memory problems it's a great read each and every time.

I still use the old Nikons often, especially for rifle hunting.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've still got my good old Ranging 10/10 model. It rules!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm lovin' the Leupold RX-1000. It has ARC and the red/bright numbers are great for the early morning or late evening ranging. Been great right out of the box. If only I had taken a split second of time and used it prior to letting an arrow fly at that nice big bull this fall...


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

ktowncamo said:


> I'm lovin' the Leupold RX-1000. It has ARC and the red/bright numbers are great for the early morning or late evening ranging. Been great right out of the box. If only I had taken a split second of time and used it prior to letting an arrow fly at that nice big bull this fall...


I didn't tell ya...but that nice bull was getting it from both ends. I had snuck up from the east side and followed all those elk into the trees. I was set up and about to draw on that bull when something happened and spooked them all right back down the canyon and back into the field and over to the other side of the mountain. Too bad we weren't working together. I had shots on two other bulls (not quite that big but real decent) in that same area. I even ranged them and still managed to botch the shot.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I actually got my first one the other day.... Nikon Riflehunter 550. Ranges in half yard increments, which is plenty accurate for the work I need to do. It has the I/D technology and so far (shooting from a stand), its been really accurate. Its nice... no more guestimating distance... but it kills me to know now that I was within 40 yards of a nice buck two seasons ago and didn't take the shot because I thought I needed to be closer.  Cost was nice.... bargain cave, 235 or some such thing. I was looking at the Archers Choice, which was a little more brand new but they didn't have one used in there when I went to Cabelas. Oh well, guess we'll see how it works this year. Using that I/D technology... it was hard to trust it the first couple times. :lol:


----------



## 50cal (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. A couple more questions though. First, I have heard that the leupolds are quite complicated with to many options, and second I have heard rumor that lieca will be getting in the game with some sort of angle compensation. Has anyone else heard on these?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

50cal said:


> Thanks for the comments. A couple more questions though. First, I have heard that the leupolds are quite *complicated* with to many options, and second I have heard rumor that lieca will be getting in the game with some sort of angle compensation. Has anyone else heard on these?


Hmmm, there's that word again... :?


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

I only archery hunt. I bought 2 Nikon' 440 off of KSL Classifieds one for $100.00 and one for $80.00 . They work great for my needs,


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I recently got a cabelas bushnell vlr. I can't range anything beyond 415 or so. I think I'm going to take it back.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

torowy said:


> I recently got a cabelas bushnell vlr. I can't range anything beyond 415 or so. I think I'm going to take it back.


Just hold high at 415... :lol:

I actually saw a cool little bugger last night at the archery league. One of the kids there had one with bright red numbers in it... sucker was really bright in the range. He did say that in bright sunlight the red numbers get a little harder to read but in the mornings and at dusk, the numbers really pop out.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Bowdacious said:


> ktowncamo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm lovin' the Leupold RX-1000. It has ARC and the red/bright numbers are great for the early morning or late evening ranging. Been great right out of the box. If only I had taken a split second of time and used it prior to letting an arrow fly at that nice big bull this fall...
> ...


You are freaking kidding me!! Dang, they spooked when I shot at the bull, passing my arrow just under him. It still haunts me. Next time let's connect and seal the deal on that lovely little slice of elk paradise!

Back on topic - the Leupold has been so easy to use right out of the box. Sure, it came with a huge book to read but I've not had any trouble at all.


----------



## 50cal (Jan 2, 2010)

So tell me what your feelings are about angle compensating rangefinders in general. Is it that important to have one for bowhunting or should I just stick with my lieca lrf 800?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Angle compensating range finders are great for bow hunting from a tree stand and handy for rifle hunting in steep country. 

Example: An elk 400 yards away down a steep 45° slope (1 to 1) is only 283 yards away as far as bullet drop goes. Not having the "true" distance from an angle compensating range finder it would be easy for some to hold high and shoot over the elk in this example.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

torowy said:


> I recently got a cabelas bushnell vlr. I can't range anything beyond 415 or so. I think I'm going to take it back.


I got the same one free for buying the Euro binocs, let's just say you get exactly what you pay for, free seems a little pricey for this unit (the range finder, the binocs are great!).


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

50cal said:


> So tell me what your feelings are about angle compensating rangefinders in general. Is it that important to have one for bowhunting or should I just stick with my lieca lrf 800?


If you hunt country with any sort of steepness to it, then I'd say having that conversion at your fingertips without having to dig around for a cut chart is pretty priceless. It won't make you a perfect shot, but it'll at least give you an almost exact idea of just how far you need to be shooting for.... lessening the chance of a bad shot and a critter you won't be able to find.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> 50cal said:
> 
> 
> > So tell me what your feelings are about angle compensating rangefinders in general. Is it that important to have one for bowhunting or should I just stick with my lieca lrf 800?
> ...


Holey **** I will have to agree with RR on this. :lol: 8)


----------

